# Low placenta - homebirth?



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi - just after a bit of advice. 

I had a really easy and quick homebirth in water with my first baby and was hoping for similar with this one. At 20wks, this time, I was scanned as having a low lying anterior placenta - they said 1cm away from the exit. I've just been scanned again, baby is head down but placenta position is given as being 16mm from the internal os. They are re-scanning at 36wks and I will see a consultant at that time. 

I just wanted to know if there is still any hope at all of me having a homebirth (I'm approx 15 mins from the hospital if necessary) or should I resign myself to the inevitable - a hospital birth be it natural or c-section.

I know things may change between now and delivery but and honest opinion on what to expect would be really appreciated. 

Thanks

Lou
X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you never know, there's a chance that it may move up, but I would be surprised if it did in two weeks. It's good that it's not actually covering the os, so if it's moved just a tiny bit them you may be in with a chance of having a normal delivery. It all depends on the consultant, but he/she may advise you to have a hospital birth if it's not moved a long way, or they may feel safe with you having a section,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I just thought I would update and ask further opinion as I have researched myself into the ground!

I'm now 37+3 and was scanned ot 36wks where the placenta had moved - initially they thought it hadn't moved much but they were doing what I had done and were reading the previous measurement as 16mm from the os when it was actually at 1.6mm from the os at 34wks. 

At 36wks it was measured at 24mm - so a shift of over 2cm. In theory they have agreed that 2cm is OK for a vaginal birth however the placenta is still bulging a bit in front of his head and he will need to push down past that to allow for a nat delivery. They are re-scanning me next Tuesday to review progress. Personally, I have the feeling he may have dropped so fingers crossed there. 

I am really desperate for a homebirth as I am quite phobic of being in the hospital environment and it's getting worse as this battle for a homebirth continues whilst I rapidly approach EDD. It's all getting really stressful and is grinding me down. I know it would be easy for others to say that I should just go into hospital but I had a perfect homebirth with DS1 safe in the knowledge that I could move about and do what ever I instinctively thought was right for me. In a medicalised environment, I know I won't be the same. I also have very little faith in my local hospital. 

I have spoken to a midwife (from out of area) that said that if they are prepared to allow a vag birth in hospital then there is no reason why they shouldn't allow me to try at home given that a transfer in is an option. My midwife is now saying that whilst my transfer in is only 10-15 mins by car, it is actually a 20-30 mins transfer if they have to call an ambulance. In addition I think that I will be railroaded next week (when I see the consultant after the 38wk scan) with the scare stories of placental abruption due to my placenta being located in the lower uterine segment. I can't find anything to indicate the liklihood of this happening or any stats to turn to. 

I have spoken to AIMS and a midwife from another area and both say that I have a right to put my foot down and insist that I am having a homebirth regardless and to be honest, I would if there was a midwife on my community team that would say that she was prepared to support me and was competent enough to recognise the signs of a placental abruption in time for me to transfer safely but I don't know how to find said midwife.  I can't go for an independant due to cost and none locally.

I have little respect for consultants as they are generally only prepared to consider the medicalised options available. How many consultants actually have experience of homebirth at the end of the day? 

Won't medicalising the birth run a higher risk of problems developing?

I don't want to create risk to either baby or myself by pushing for this homebirth but if the risks are already there, and could be managed in my home environment, then I would prefer that. 

I just feel like a pingpong ball bouncing between the medics and homebirth advocates, not getting anywhere fast and carrying a bubs that is knocking at the door to get out! 

What are your thoughts on it all? 

Sorry to ramble on but I really don't know what to do now....

Lou
X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

My only concern is that there is some placenta bulging in front of his head, this may either cause his head not to descend or bleeding to start, if bleeding were to start, this would need dealing with immediately, probably going straight to theatre, which obviously has a better outcome the sooner it happens. 
Having said that, if he has started to descend, that's a good sign that he's got past it, and there may be no problems in labour at all. You are within your rights to have a home delivery, and as long as you have got all the information to make an informed decision, you should be allowed to have one,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for that - this is exactly what I have been told by others. 

I think if he has pushed down and the placenta has moved out to 4cm from the os, I will ask to go with the homebirth. 

Does the fact that that the placenta is anterior and largely in the lower uterine segment put me at a significantly increased risk of a bleed?  This is where I think they will focus and I just want to have the courage to challenge them if necessary.

Thanks for your feedback so far - it does largely corroborate what the people that are more positive about homebirth are saying. 

Lou
X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know of any major concerns about anterior placentas and the lower segment, yes, there is more pressure when it's in the lower segment as the body is being pressed down onto it, but I'm not aware of any studies that have said this is more risky, and certainly not with anterior,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

